# Verizon Westell 327 & other router - how to do it?



## cpo (Jan 17, 2006)

I have DSL service from Verizon and am using their provided Westell 327 modem/router for a wireless network in my home. It works fine, except for allowing my Dell notebook computer to connect.

I've given up trying to get my Dell notebook to connect to my in-home wireless network (although a number of other notebooks can connect, as can my Mac G5, and my wireless Palm TX). There appears to be some conflict between the Verizon/Westell connection routine and something in my Dell notebook (the router will not assign an IP address to the notebook - although it will to anything else that tries to connect). And.. my Dell notebook has absolutely no problem in connecting to any other open wireless network - just to my in-home network.

The Dell is running Windows XP Pro, SP2.

Having tried everything known to man to make it work - I've given up. Since I know my Dell connects to Netgear routers, can I hook up a Netgear router to my Westell modem/router. How do I get the Westell to act as modem only- and not router? I see no software routine to "turn off" the router portion of the Westell modem/router. And there sure aren't any hardware switches on the modem/router to disable just portions of the equipment.

Can anybody give some advice on how to do this? (Is it as simple as running a Cat 5 cable from the Westell to the new Netgear router/access point?)

Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## joedykie (Mar 2, 2006)

*gimme a V-E-R-S-A-L-I-N-K*

Don't give up on the Versalink. It will connect to the Dell. I have connected a number of them myself.
Disable the WEP and see what happens.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Your Dell most likely has the Intel PRO 2100/2200 wireless which probably needs the drivers updated on it. You may actually need to go to the Intel site for the latest drivers. 

These Intel's are really not happy wireless devices until they have the latest drivers. I also recommend the Intel Wireless Client Utility over Windows Wireless Zero as well.

JamesO


----------

